# Cold grouper Day



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Me and my dad finally made a trip on 1/6/15 after waiting for weeks to get out. We were focused on scamp. The bite was slow and the temp cold with the wind. We started wondering what we were doing out there, but after a few hours we did manage 3 scamp, 1 snowy, and a tile. The odd thing is we caught the tile in 260 ft.


----------



## Ruuruu (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice scanks hell i seen those blue line tiles in 120 130 ft before . They got fins !!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

The few, the proud, the brave. Congrats on your catch!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work, especially battling the cold weather.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are six common species of tilefish in the gulf. Many are found in less than 250ft. I can't see that one well enough to tell you the species. The most well known are Great Northern (Golden) and Blueline followed by Anchor, Goldface, Blackline and Sand Tilefish.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great meal, congrats!!


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

I have heard the great to eat but I haven't been lucky enough to catch one yet.


----------

